# Roadtrip Glenwood to Tacoma need info on Tahoe and OR coast



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Which resort to ski at Tahoe and whats the deal on lodging/lifts and runs to recommend? Leave Sat


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Kirkwood and Squaw. Lakeshore or Lakeside casino in S.Tahoe for cheap drinks.


----------

